# Directional Aggressive all-mt/Freeride boards



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My kind of snowboards. Here's my favorites, I'll include '19 stuff since you did: Rome Ravine. This is Romes answer to the ride everything on a pow deck board that everyone else has started making. Think Flight Attendant or Mullair. But its the best one so far that I've been on. Next, Nidecker Mellow. If you thought your Blur could Euro carve (it can, I really like the Blur) you need to try this thing. Still directional and tapered so a little more float than a Blur, but it's made by a company who basically specialize in making European hardpack boards. Arbor Guch Camber. Not gonna look all that much different than the Blur on paper, but the nose is a little softer and it actually floats surprisingly well. I had an 18" day at Brighton on it and it handled steep and low angle pretty damn well. Yes PYL. Camrock yes, but it is a more powerful and precise deck that is really good on hard pack and equally good in deep snow. Tapered Underbite does actually work. Ride Mtn Pig. Basically take everything everyone has ever said about the Alter Ego, take away the bits about the split tail, and sprinkle in a hair or two of Warpig personality and you've got a Mtn Pig. 

Mtn Division definitely wouldnt be a bad choice, it's essentially one step down in aggressiveness, and one step up in float.

Wildcard is the K2 Overboard. Defintely stable, defintely carves, defintely floats, definitely only comes in a 165. It rips, and its the closest thing I've ridden from a western brand that rides like a Japanese style deck. Its really freaking good, I might need one, and I may end up willing to do questionable things to get one.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Boards that came to my mind reading your description were the Nitro Squash, Burton Dump Truck, Endeavor Archetype, Lib Tech Swiss Knife, Salomon Super 8 and Jones Flagship. 

I have the Squash, Super 8, Flagship and Blur. I just picked up a Swiss Knife but haven't ridden it yet and probably won't till next season.

You are the right type of rider for the Flagship, but it is much more of a fall line board than some of the others.

Given that you already have the Blur and love it for groomers, are you sure that you don't want a dedicated powder board to complement it instead of a freeride board that overlaps with it? Or are you looking to replace the Blur entirely?


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

Nivek said:


> My kind of snowboards. Here's my favorites, I'll include '19 stuff since you did: Rome Ravine. This is Romes answer to the ride everything on a pow deck board that everyone else has started making. Think Flight Attendant or Mullair. But its the best one so far that I've been on. Next, Nidecker Mellow. If you thought your Blur could Euro carve (it can, I really like the Blur) you need to try this thing. Still directional and tapered so a little more float than a Blur, but it's made by a company who basically specialize in making European hardpack boards. Arbor Guch Camber. Not gonna look all that much different than the Blur on paper, but the nose is a little softer and it actually floats surprisingly well. I had an 18" day at Brighton on it and it handled steep and low angle pretty damn well. Yes PYL. Camrock yes, but it is a more powerful and precise deck that is really good on hard pack and equally good in deep snow. Tapered Underbite does actually work. Ride Mtn Pig. Basically take everything everyone has ever said about the Alter Ego, take away the bits about the split tail, and sprinkle in a hair or two of Warpig personality and you've got a Mtn Pig.
> 
> Mtn Division definitely wouldnt be a bad choice, it's essentially one step down in aggressiveness, and one step up in float.
> 
> Wildcard is the K2 Overboard. Defintely stable, defintely carves, defintely floats, definitely only comes in a 165. It rips, and its the closest thing I've ridden from a western brand that rides like a Japanese style deck. Its really freaking good, I might need one, and I may end up willing to do questionable things to get one.


Thanks Nivek. Rome Ravine, sounds like I'm gonna spend $600 next fall on a 162. Been riding a 162 Blur the last two seasons. Will it still carve with the slightly wider waist?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

coatsworth said:


> BTW
> I'm 6' 210lb advanced-expert rider with size 11 boot with very strong lower body. Was also thinking of looking at the Jones Flagship but people seem to make it seem like you have to be the most expert of riders to handle it at all.
> 
> Any input on whether my suggestions will have the ability to both float in powder and carve on groomers as well as if the flagship is too much board or if I should be able to handle it. Also will the flagship float as well as the other boards I listed.
> ...


Flag is a brilliant board for some. It's a great option if one wants to specifically concentrate on those two traits: aggressive carving and fast big turn open terrain pow riding, but it has it's drawbacks. It is torsionally stiff and has little dampening. This makes it great for its purpose: super stable at speed and responsive, but it makes it pita at slow speed turns and uneven re-frozen chrud. 

Had used it (men's as well as women's version) some years as one board quiver, at home (Alps) as well as on trips to AK, CO, PNW, Japan, i.e. in many different terrain types. Wouldn't recommend it for low angle terrain nor for dense trees. It's just not made for that. Meanwhile, I use it as quiver board for hero pow days in steep terrain mostly and don't bother to bring it to resort anymore as it's just too cumbersome to me when resort is crowded and doesn't allow to open the throttle.

So... it depends on what you want . If you look for a pristine morning groomer bombing deck (be it carves at high speed or just pointing ut for the fun of it) which also floats super nice in deep and won't let you down in mixed BC conditions with icy patches changing with deep, and have a second deck to ride in the afternoons when resorts get bumped out? Then it's a great deck. As one quiver, I would rather go for a not so burly option (however, compromising aggressiveness then).


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

neni said:


> Flag is a brilliant board for some. It's a great option if one wants to specifically concentrate on those two traits: aggressive carving and fast big turn open terrain pow riding, but it has it's drawbacks. It is torsionally stiff and _h*as little dampening*_. This makes it great for its purpose: super stable at speed and responsive, but it makes it pita at slow speed turns and _*uneven re-frozen chrud*_.


Agree with everything except the highlighted parts: Flagship is plenty damp and one of the best decks to have in crud (as much as any deck can be fun in that).


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Agree with everything except the highlighted parts: Flagship is plenty damp and one of the best decks to have in crud (as much as any deck can be fun in that).


Let me precise as I may have used the term dampening wrong(?). In my understanding, "damp" and "dampening" are two different things. First is - in my interpretation - that a board is stable, won't vibrate. 
It stays flat. And this is absolutely true for Flag; you can blast through crud _if_ that crud is still soft.
I was referring to "dampening" as _absorbing_ uneven ground which is not soft but re-frozen. And there? Flag is very un-absorbing. It'll rattle your teeth and transmit every bump to your knees whereas boards with good dampening, you hardly feel what's beneath.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

The specs on the Ravine look great.


----------



## coatsworth (Nov 12, 2017)

Nivek said:


> My kind of snowboards. Here's my favorites, I'll include '19 stuff since you did: Rome Ravine. This is Romes answer to the ride everything on a pow deck board that everyone else has started making. Think Flight Attendant or Mullair. But its the best one so far that I've been on. Next, Nidecker Mellow. If you thought your Blur could Euro carve (it can, I really like the Blur) you need to try this thing. Still directional and tapered so a little more float than a Blur, but it's made by a company who basically specialize in making European hardpack boards. Arbor Guch Camber. Not gonna look all that much different than the Blur on paper, but the nose is a little softer and it actually floats surprisingly well. I had an 18" day at Brighton on it and it handled steep and low angle pretty damn well. Yes PYL. Camrock yes, but it is a more powerful and precise deck that is really good on hard pack and equally good in deep snow. Tapered Underbite does actually work. Ride Mtn Pig. Basically take everything everyone has ever said about the Alter Ego, take away the bits about the split tail, and sprinkle in a hair or two of Warpig personality and you've got a Mtn Pig.
> 
> Mtn Division definitely wouldnt be a bad choice, it's essentially one step down in aggressiveness, and one step up in float.
> 
> Wildcard is the K2 Overboard. Defintely stable, defintely carves, defintely floats, definitely only comes in a 165. It rips, and its the closest thing I've ridden from a western brand that rides like a Japanese style deck. Its really freaking good, I might need one, and I may end up willing to do questionable things to get one.


Thanks for the reply Nivek. My only concern with the Ravine was that I heard it was going to be a good amount softer than the mountain division. Will that Cause a problem with carving? Since, I pretty much stick to bombing groomers and steeps, I use the blur as an everyday board (wish I would be have gotten the custom in camber, flying v seems to wash out on the slightest of hardback). The reason I'm not looking at a specific pow board is because I only get 10-20 days a year in the CO and thought it would be better to get a [pow board that can carve than a traditional pow board, considering I might not get much use out of it. Im basically looking for the board to take out on days a foot or more, meaning theres still going to be some needed edge hold trying to find powder stashes.


----------



## coatsworth (Nov 12, 2017)

zc1 said:


> Boards that came to my mind reading your description were the Nitro Squash, Burton Dump Truck, Endeavor Archetype, Lib Tech Swiss Knife, Salomon Super 8 and Jones Flagship.
> 
> I have the Squash, Super 8, Flagship and Blur. I just picked up a Swiss Knife but haven't ridden it yet and probably won't till next season.
> 
> ...


The archetype has really peaked my interest, will it have the ability to carve? could be the board for me if it does as I know it will be great in powder.


----------



## coatsworth (Nov 12, 2017)

Also, any opinions on the Burton deep thinker? the directional camber profile seems to fit my needs and the 2019 model looks dope with the added stomp pad. really interested in that board. any opinions how it'll handle steeps, chutes, pow bowls, trees etc?


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Re: Archetype -- The ones to ask on this site are @F1EA and @Phedder as they have spent a lot of time on the board. @BurtonAvenger (Angry Snowboarder) also reviewed it. All of them love it and essentially describe it as a true quiver killer board. It has been on my radar for the past couple of seasons but I haven't pulled the trigger on a purchase...might next year.

There are many posts and at least one thread about it on this site. Here's a good one: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/237545-anyone-ride-endeavor-maverick-archetype.html


----------



## coatsworth (Nov 12, 2017)

Definitely don't want to replace the blur as I would like to use it on days where there hasn't been much snow and I'm mainly carving groomers. The custom flying v I'll pretty much never ride unless very soft conditions, but I'm basically looking for a board to replace that. Something that can handle over a foot of pow but at the same time not lose ability to carve groomers when I feel like it on those days with just a little snow. In the future, I plan on expanding my quiver (i'm becoming a gear whore lol) to get a dedicated pow stick as well as a directional twin all mountain (don't ride switch much at the moment). but for now, just sticking with the blur for carving and bombing and want something similar to that, that will handle any terrain and also will float in pow (ie. rockered nose). BTW, I'm going to stick away from any kind of CRC boards as the flying v has given me a horrible impression and I just love the precision, power, and control of camber.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If you're not replacing the Blur, I'd say the Archetype should definitely be a top consideration. 

The Archetype is my Pow + Carve board, it's my favourite board to just turn in any condition and at any speed, a real pleasure to ride. I ride in Banff so we generally don't deal with too much ice, often very good snow conditions so I can carve as aggressively as I like with it in those conditions, though I wouldn't describe it as an aggressive board. It'll handle ice and hard pack just fine but your Blur would outshine it there for sure, more edge and camber. I find it very easy to ride and rewards good technique but also won't punish you for mistakes. Equally at home in wide open bowls as it is in tight trees, the split in the tail makes it incredibly easy to foot steer in tight situations, but directly behind the binding to where the split starts is also the stiffest part of the board so the tail's not going to wash out on you or fold on a tail heavy landing. Of your original list it would probably be the softest option on there, not ideal for straight lining through chop but a good rider can manage it fine. It has a much more playful nature than it's shape would suggest.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I love my mountain division. I really don't have much to compare it to in that category other than the yes pyl as it's one of the only boards I've bought that I just cant find any reason to replace. I ride the 159 at 180 lbs and find it to be a perfect daily driver for trips out west. Compared to the PYL I found it much more comfortable for mellow cruising and tight spaces, while I could still push it as hard as I wanted and never had it let me down. That said I don't exactly have tree trunks for legs, so if your a bigger stronger dude that really likes to push it you might feel the benefits of a more aggressive board like the flag that to me is just overkill.


----------



## coatsworth (Nov 12, 2017)

Starting to think the archetype will be the board I pick, definitely a plus to me having that awesome shaped swallow tail and angrysnowboarder claims it be one of the best pow boards he's ever ridden, and it seems to be able to hold up just fine on groomers as well. Thank you all for all the great recommendations!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

It really is a killer board, and it can do any type of carving you like on good snow. It's got a longer sidecut so holds well at speed but with the split tail you can really flex into it through the arc of a turn and tighten up your turn radius quite significantly. It's a really fun and unique feeling, never ridden anything else like it.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I own a Blur 162. Love it.

I complemented it with a United Shapes Cadet 162. Cadet has a little looser feel but with a burlier flex. Haven't weighed it, but it feels heavier (but more durable in my experience). Rode it in around hip-deep with no issues. Very different carve feel, more surfy and backfoot driven. It has less effective edge and a tighter sidecut than the Blur with an early rise nose, so the speed threshold I feel comfortable carving is a little lower, but the overall stiffness and especially the tail is burly enough that I have no problem going fall line down bumpy terrain. It wouldn't be my first choice if it's nipple deep, but I have another board for that (an older Burton Malolo).

Really good complement. I use them basically as co-daily drivers. The Blur is for when I know snow sucks or don't know what conditions are going to be like. I can have fun with it in any condition. Cadet is for slush and pow, but can still handle dust on crust or groomers days when I misjudge snow. There's a lot over overlap between the two. I like the Blur a hair more but still really, really like the Cadet.


----------



## coatsworth (Nov 12, 2017)

Just out of curiosity (and boredom), anyone have any experience with the ride timeless? The 2019 version looks sweet with that all aluminum top sheet. Could be good for powder with the rocketed nose, ya? Seems like its stiffness would also really help with its carving ability. Any thoughts?


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

coatsworth said:


> -Jones Hovercraft (will it have enough ability to carve groomers)
> -


Hovercraft is one of the recommended board for soft boot carving by funcarve.com which is a site dedicated to euro carving.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

neni said:


> Let me precise as I may have used the term dampening wrong(?). In my understanding, "damp" and "dampening" are two different things. First is - in my interpretation - that a board is stable, won't vibrate.
> It stays flat. And this is absolutely true for Flag; you can blast through crud _if_ that crud is still soft.
> I was referring to "dampening" as _absorbing_ uneven ground which is not soft but re-frozen. And there? Flag is very un-absorbing. It'll rattle your teeth and transmit every bump to your knees whereas boards with good dampening, you hardly feel what's beneath.


Sorry I disagree with you on this one. I really can't how the above makes sense theoretically - and in my experience it certainly is not true in practice either.
Different people, different opinions I suppose...

Sidetrack comment:
From a pedantic English speaker: the correct term for absorbing or reducing in amplitude is to damp. However the adjective damp means (slightly) wet.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The first flagships were actually damp as in moist too, the topsheet at least. But as all planing boats, they will knock you around abit when you get rough sea. In terrain like that you will be able to go faster on it, but still need the legs to go with it, theres no magical suspension.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

70'sskater said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > My kind of snowboards. Here's my favorites, I'll include '19 stuff since you did: Rome Ravine. This is Romes answer to the ride everything on a pow deck board that everyone else has started making. Think Flight Attendant or Mullair. But its the best one so far that I've been on. Next, Nidecker Mellow. If you thought your Blur could Euro carve (it can, I really like the Blur) you need to try this thing. Still directional and tapered so a little more float than a Blur, but it's made by a company who basically specialize in making European hardpack boards. Arbor Guch Camber. Not gonna look all that much different than the Blur on paper, but the nose is a little softer and it actually floats surprisingly well. I had an 18" day at Brighton on it and it handled steep and low angle pretty damn well. Yes PYL. Camrock yes, but it is a more powerful and precise deck that is really good on hard pack and equally good in deep snow. Tapered Underbite does actually work. Ride Mtn Pig. Basically take everything everyone has ever said about the Alter Ego, take away the bits about the split tail, and sprinkle in a hair or two of Warpig personality and you've got a Mtn Pig.
> ...





coatsworth said:


> Hell yes it carves. I was dragging armpit on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha. So, their was only one Ravine sample that was actually built to production spec. It's the one I rode. My rep made sure of it. It's a little softer than the Mtn Division, but only as much softer as the Mtn Division is to the Blur. Defintely works as a pow deck that isn't a bore getting from stash to stash. It's the one board that I didn't ride in Canada on my trio, and really the one board I should have.

Archetype can certainly do that, and it is a right fun board. You just have to decide how far towards pow you wanna go with this deck.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Damp boards ride smooth and absorb micro chatter. Stable boards hold their line through crud with less effort.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Damp boards ride smooth and absorb micro chatter. Stable boards hold their line through crud with less effort.


Mostly agree with that. And those characteristics are not necessarily related - you can have both, neither or either.


----------



## coatsworth (Nov 12, 2017)

Nivek said:


> Gotcha. So, their was only one Ravine sample that was actually built to production spec. It's the one I rode. My rep made sure of it. It's a little softer than the Mtn Division, but only as much softer as the Mtn Division is to the Blur. Defintely works as a pow deck that isn't a bore getting from stash to stash. It's the one board that I didn't ride in Canada on my trio, and really the one board I should have.
> 
> Archetype can certainly do that, and it is a right fun board. You just have to decide how far towards pow you wanna go with this deck.


Son in order of best pow performance to least of those three would you rank it 1. Archetype 2. Ravine and then 3. mountain division? Like you said, I just got to decide how pow oriented I want to get. And with carving performance, would it just be those 3 in opposite order? Ravine could be the best compromise if that's the case.


----------



## coatsworth (Nov 12, 2017)

Also Nivek, forgot to ask in the previous post, but you wouldn't happen to know the ravine 162 waist width would you? Cant seem to find it in the 19' catalog and I wanted to try and get something at least 260mm (I'm an 11 burton ruler) and sometimes boot out heel side on the blur 162 (ww:255) when really laying out. Mountain division 163 is 262 so I'm assuming its around there
Also thinking of trying to squeeze in a smaller boot as mine are broken in and can definitely tell I could've gone with a 10, so might not bee as much of an issue if i get size down the boots. Btw, i watch pretty much everything you and Avran put out, really appreciate the great content, can't get enough!


----------

